# Aguascalientes



## kito1 (Aug 4, 2012)

I met a lady on a flight a couple years ago whose husband helping to set up or had helped to set up auto plant in Anguascalientes. She loved it there and really talked it up. I was thinking of maybe going a few days in August and was wondering if anyone can tell me anything about it? Doesn't seem to be much tourist info out there about it unfortunately. Or perhaps it is just not much of a tourist town?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I liked my first and only visit to Aguascalientes … last September. Here’s a trip report I prepared, but didn’t post here:

Last Saturday I embarked on another trip in Mexico. This trip will take me to Aguascalientes, Guadalajara, Zacatecas, San Luis Potosi and Mexico City … “El D.F.”

I’ve started the trip in Aguascalientes. Service from the USA to AGS is offered by at least two airlines – American and United/Continental. A connection though Dallas to AGS on American worked best for me, and it got me into the city early-Afternoon last Saturday. It’s been a long time since I flew in such a small aircraft – 44 seats. The flight was good with the exception of a somewhat obnoxious flight attendant who didn’t know a word of Spanish. From what I saw of the passengers, two of us were non-Mexicans. American should know better than to staff a flight with an attendant who has difficulty communicating with the passengers.

AGS “international” airport is a small one. No jetway, of course. One immigration agent on duty. Bags arrived before we finished clearing immigration – which took no time at all. I was green-lighted. Taxi from the airport to Centro cost MX$230. The trip took about 20-30 minutes.

I hadn’t made a hotel reservation before arriving. The several listings in the new LP Mexico guide are disappointing - as far as offering choices are concerned. Searching the internet I identified several hotels which would suffice. One of my goals for this trip is to keep my daily lodging cost to the peso equivalent of US$25 or less. *Hotel San Antonio* was my first choice and that’s where I asked the taxi driver to take me. I checked with the desk clerk before I took the bags from the taxi and the hotel had rooms available. I don’t know the exact number of rooms at the hotel but I think there are about 35. The hotel advertises fan, wi-fi internet connection and complimentary coffee or tea. My single-occupancy room with full-sized bed cost MX$220 per day/night. I asked for a quiet room where I wouldn’t hear “bombas de agua” all night and was given one at the very back, which has a window that looks upon some small residences. Quiet it is. The hotel offers free, secure vehicle parking.

There are several to many hotels in the same price range as mine in Centro. One down the street from me, a little shabby looking from the outside, is advertising a single for MX$150, a double for MX$180.

My hotel is a 10 minute walk from the plaza principal, *Plaza de la Patria* which includes the Palacio de Gobierno and Cathedral and is situated such that, if you’re someone who walks, it’s easy to maneuver much of the center of the city and all of the attractions it has to offer.

This is my first visit to Aguascalientes and I have to say I’m very impressed with what I’ve seen. Granted, most what I’ve seen is the Centro district, but I did take a bus ride “way out” to the city limits today (by mistake as I attempted to return to Centro from the _Central Camionera_) and traveled up and down and through neighborhoods which I believe are representative of life here. The Centro district has been wonderfully attended to. The older buildings, for the most part, have been or are in the process of being restored and maintained. Streets and streetscapes have been upgraded … preserving a historical feel to the district. The Roman Catholic churches are the best attractions to visit (i.e., museums) if you like colonial period art works, lavish decors with lots of gold trim, murals, etc. I was surprised to see how well maintained many or most of the churches in Centro are. My favorite amongst the many churches: *Templo de San Antonio*, which is literally a stones throw from my hotel. It's an interesting, beautiful work of art ... inside and out. The regional history museum has an excellent exhibit of works from an artist from Zacatecas/Mexico City.

I’ve had meals at two restaurants: *Restaurante La Saturina* … a restaurant offering “traditional” Aguascalientes-style meals in a large, restored private home. And at *Restaurante Las Antorchas*. Both were “okay”, nothing special. Good value. At the first, a large buffet plus two Indio beers ran me MX$150. At the latter, a plate of the house specialty ... an Aguascalientes-style stuffed chicken (almost a Kiev) with ham cheese and mushrooms (I left-out the bacon) plus three Victoria's set me back MX$97.20.

After being here these few days it’s whetted my appetite to return for the *Feria de San Marcos* in late-April/early-May. The Feria grounds are enormous. “Enormous” doesn’t do justice to the size. Many commercial installations have been constructed at great expense for just this once-a-year event and it reminds me of a World’s Fair grounds. I visited the *Plaza de Toros*, which is huge, but was unable to enter. Jardin de San Marcos is the public space I’ve enjoyed most. It lies between Plaza de la Patria and the Feria complex.

Various travel guidebooks provide sufficient information regarding "attractions," and you can find the same and more if you search on the internet.

A short visit of several days tells little, but my “gut” feel is that if I were looking for a place to live in Mexico Aguascalientes would now be on my list of possibilities. I’ve been that impressed.

I’ve used the ATM machine to withdraw Pesos and I believe the rate I’ve received is about 13.20 to the US$1. Lines at the banks have been long, out the door, since Saturday. The Quincena.

Tomorrow I leave for Guadalajara. I’ll be traveling _Primera Plus_ and the fare for the first-class bus travel is MX$249. It’s a 2.5 hour journey. I haven’t made hotel reservations for Guadalajara, either. But I have a list of several places that’ll be acceptable.

*Hotel San Antonio*
Zaragoza 305
Barrio San Antonio
Aguascalientes
Tel: (449) 915-93-41, 916-33-20
Hotel Website

My second choice hotel was:

*Pequeno Gran Hotel*
Av. Convencion Pte.
Aguascalientes
-Rate for 1 or 2 persons in 1 bed: US$29.15 (includes “breakfast buffet”, Wi-Fi)
I found it on Expedia.com

Restaurante Las Antorchas
http://www.restaurantelasantorchas.com/

*Restaurante La Saturina*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Restaurante-La-Saturnina/184350974912289


----------



## kito1 (Aug 4, 2012)

Great Trip Report!!! Thanks...


----------

